# Leftover ham..



## john pen (Dec 26, 2006)

Anybody have some good ideas for leftover ham ? We do the usual sammys and the wife may do scallop potatoes, and the bone will got to pea soup...but any other ideas ??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Ham and eggs, what a breakfast!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

John, 
      Leftover ham is great in fried rice, quiche, fritatas, egg rolls, ham and cheese sammies..............


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> John,
> Leftover ham is great in fried rice, quiche, fritatas, egg rolls, ham and cheese sammies..............



Real men...........................................................................


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2a6o7zah]John,
> Leftover ham is great in fried rice, quiche, fritatas, egg rolls, ham and cheese sammies..............



Real men...........................................................................[/quote:2a6o7zah]

You had it for lunch didn't you!?!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Red Flannel Hash
2 cups chopped turkey, corned beef, or ham
2 cups diced leftover baked potatoes
1 cup diced onions
1 cup diced beets
1 cup sliced mushrooms
2 Tbsp. parmesan cheese
1 Tbsp. basil
1 tsp. pepper

Method

Preheat oven to 350°. Put all ingredients in a large bowl and toss gently until ingredients are mixed evenly. Lightly grease inside of 2-quart baking dish (a large old-fashioned cast iron frying pan works best and imparts natural iron to the dish). Pour all ingredients into pan. Bake for 15 minutes or until lifting with a spatula shows a crust has formed. Serves 4.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3psidqry][quote="Larry Wolfe":3psidqry]John,
> Leftover ham is great in fried rice, quiche, fritatas, egg rolls, ham and cheese sammies..............



Real men...........................................................................[/quote:3psidqry]

You had it for lunch didn't you!?! [/quote:3psidqry]

I've tried it twice and just don't like it! But hey, I want you to keep eating it! The more the better!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Making it right now!
Apple juice
Dark Brown sugar
Cinnamon
Put in sauce pan and cook till sugar melts and liquid reduces some.
Put ham in and cook till ham is almost candied and liquid is almost gone.
YUM!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Making it right now!
> Apple juice
> Dark Brown sugar
> Cinnamon
> ...



Look at you Wolfgang Puff!  You go boy with your candied ham!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yummy!


----------



## john a (Dec 26, 2006)

That looks good, is that pineapple in there?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That looks good, is that pineapple in there?


Yepper


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

ham croquettes!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ham salad rocks!  Dice it up, make a sandwich spread!


let me get another recipe, hold on


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2006)

I had this first at Big GQ's wedding outside of Florence SC.  A little old church lady gave the recipe, and told me men love it.  I sure did.  Here's the exact recipe she mailed me, and of course, you can use any ham with this...





Ham Delites

1 lb. sandwich ham, chipped into tiny pieces
1/3 lb. grated swiss cheese
1 stick melted butter
3 tablespoons brown mustard
3 tablespoons poppy seed
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 medium onion, grated
3 packages party finger rolls

	Mix top seven ingrediants together.  Slice rolls in half horizontally..  Spread mixture over roll bottoms in tins.  Replace top half of rolls.  Cover with foil.  Bake ten minutes on 400 degrees.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I had this first at Big GQ's wedding outside of Florence SC.  A little old church lady gave the recipe, and told me men love it.  I sure did.  Here's the exact recipe she mailed me, and of course, you can use any ham with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could you NOT like these! That sounds great and I'm gonna have to try that with some of my leftovers! Thanks Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2006)

BBQ bread works great with these, and don't leave out the poppy seeds!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 26, 2006)

going to have to give this one a whril..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2006)

The perfect bread for it...just take a long sharp bread knife and you can slice the whole loaf at one, yet they'll pull apart as rolls after cooking.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

I've something similar. Take the ham, cube it and run it through the course die of a grinder. Mix with slightly less that an equal measure of shredded chedder or mix of chedder and swiss. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Use as a topping on french bread or hoggie rolls (split in half) and pop in over or toaster oven. Nice twist on pizza.

Holds in the fridge for a long time.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The perfect bread for it...just take a long sharp bread knife and you can slice the whole loaf at one, yet they'll pull apart as rolls after cooking.



Never heard of/seen that before. :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a Southern thang


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 27, 2006)

me too Mike....loves me a big ol pot of white beans
and ham, with cornbread and eastern NC vinegar pepper
sauce


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I had this first at Big GQ's wedding outside of Florence SC.  A little old church lady gave the recipe, and told me men love it.  I sure did.  Here's the exact recipe she mailed me, and of course, you can use any ham with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had this for dinner tonight. FANTASTIC! This is a keeper kids!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2006)

that kind of bread, like bbq bread, is apparently, as stated above, a Southern thing.

  It's a loaf of bread that's sliced thick, but in small rolls.  You tear off a piece of white bread, kinda like sandwich bread, but thicker, and you can make a little sammie with bbq and slaw.  it's thick enough to hold together for a little while.

  And it's perfect for soppin' up the juice, sauce and slaw likker left on the plate.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif] 

Now that looks good Wolfgang.  On my list of things to try!  

Don't get me wrong. The Ham Delights are a hit every where I have had them. Ms. monkey makes them all the time. But for some reason, I'm not crazy over them like others.


----------

